# need info on carbon knight



## brendanneumann (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been saving up for a new bow can I have reviews on bows in the 700$ range?


----------



## Chase This (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd buy a used Mathews Chill or Creed;

or a Hoyt Spider or Carbon Element. 

I just sold a Mathews Z7 Extreme for $475. Lot's of good deals on used bows. Try TBH.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a smooth shooting bow. Felt great shooting it. But I didn't like it cause it was too light. I like a heavy bow cause it just sits there when I'm at full draw. But that's my 2 pennies.


----------

